# Cold weather lake fishing tactics



## Bluffwandering (Jan 18, 2018)

Coming from Minnesota, I've fished a lake or two. I thought I'd catch on quick here and Utah... I was wrong. (this fall a fellow fisherman gave me the rest of his pink power-bait after he caught his limit and watched me struggle with my spin tackle) 

I don't have a means to float yet, so I can't get out in the open water. I'm guessing you want to hit the breaks, which may prove hard from shore. 

What tactics and equipment prove to be successful for winter fishing?

Lets say: 
1. Open water from shore
2. Ice fishing


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Many of Utah's reservoirs are rainbow trout fisheries. Those that are will allow shore fishermen some good opportunities to catch fish. Rainbows tend to congregate close to the shoreline through the winter months both when the reservoir is ice capped and when it is not. Look for rocky or gravel shorelines that provide some depth. As a fly fisherman, I like to float tube up and down the steep rocky shorelines right next to shore. If I were fishing from shore, I would fly cast in those same areas.

As a spin fishermen, you could bait fish. Just don't launch your bait too far out. You could also attack those same areas with a long list of lures. Sometimes, though, fish during this part of the year are a little more adept at eating small bugs and lures don't work quite as well. Try casting maribou jigs and bouncing them off the bottom.


----------



## harlin (Mar 18, 2012)

Not sure what you mean by the "breaks" (?). Most utah lakes are reservoirs that have rocky shorelines that more or less go down to the bottom at the same angle. Reaching fish from the shoreline is not an issue. 

As for tactics. It changes day to day and even year to year depending on water levels, weather patterns, etc. Ive caught fish using any type of lure you can imagine in the colder months. But generally, fishing low and slow seems to be the ticket when the water is cold. That can be accomplished in a number of ways. Use lighter lures and lighter lines and let them sink longer. That will allow a longer retrieve without hitting the bottom too fast. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Ice fishing: Ratfinkee jigs tipped with a waxworm. Fish it just under the ice, well out from shore.


-DallanC


----------



## Lanny177 (Jan 9, 2018)

I love tube jigs brown, orange, and white have proven to be great. Slow and bouncing off the bottom is the best technique. Gitzit and freshwater basics brands is my favorite. Tubes about all i use anymore. I have a YouTube channel that can help you out. The name is "lanny luke" look me up and good luck.


----------



## Bluffwandering (Jan 18, 2018)

Lanny, Your videos have inspired me to buy some tubes 
Thanks for the help. I had a couple hits on a tan on brown twister tail from shore today. Maybe a tuber will help me break through this loosing streak!


----------

